# Thanks Utah!!



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Last summer, I caught the fly fishing bug and have been hooked ever since. Last month I was able to spend some time on a few different rivers in Utah and now the addiction is even worse! Over the course of my time in Utah, I was able to catch rainbows, browns, brookies, cutthroats, grayling, and whitefish. Man, I wish I would have picked up this habit much sooner! 

Now, I know there are some of those dry fly purists on here and I did catch a few fish on the dry, but the majority of the fish caught were on nymphs under a strike indicator. 

Below is a picture of the first fish of the trip and the second picture is of my favorite fishing buddy. Thanks Utah!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

No photos posted, at least any that I can see. 

It looks like you are caught up in the photo problem that is going on with the new security certificate that they have here. 

I even tried quoting you and then opening up the links in the quote and got nothing.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Critter - thanks for the update. I can see them within the post on my computer. I’ve attached the thumbnails - can you see them now?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I can't see them either.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback - I removed the image links within the text and reattached the thumbnails. Can y'all see it now?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yup. Cool pics!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep got them. 

That is how to get a fishing partner for life, start them young.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Where were the whitefish? I've never got them on a fly, only ever caught them ice fishing deep water on sandy bottoms.





-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

DallanC said:


> Where were the whitefish? I've never got them on a fly, only ever caught them ice fishing deep water on sandy bottoms.
> 
> -DallanC


I caught a few on the Provo and a few on the Weber.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

DallanC said:


> Where were the whitefish? I've never got them on a fly, only ever caught them ice fishing deep water on sandy bottoms.
> 
> -DallanC


All you need is a tungsten beadhead zebra midge. Size 18. I can't seem to avoid a whitefish to save my life. I'm not complaining though I do love catching them. Good tough fight. I actually just finished a video testing my 1970's fiberglass fly rod on a big whitefish!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

DallanC said:


> Where were the whitefish? I've never got them on a fly, only ever caught them ice fishing deep water on sandy bottoms.
> 
> -DallanC


Used to catch them on the Blacksmith Fork back in the day while nymphing for browns.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

High Desert Elk said:


> Used to catch them on the Blacksmith Fork back in the day while nymphing for browns.


I catch them, and sometimes only them, nymphing for Browns haha


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ever eat them? We tried a batch after we got into them one winter day. Very tasty fish. mild white meat, reminds me of a cross between Tilapia and Halibut. They are salmonids like trout. Limits are like 10 a day on most waters.


-DallanC


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

DallanC said:


> Ever eat them? We tried a batch after we got into them one winter day. Very tasty fish. mild white meat, reminds me of a cross between Tilapia and Halibut. They are salmonids like trout. Limits are like 10 a day on most waters.
> 
> -DallanC


I usually don't eat fish from rivers, mainly because I don't know if I am going to fish for 2 or 10 hours, and don't have a way to keep them fresh. At lakes I usually have a cooler, so most fish I keep are on lakes.


----------

